# How much value in a remote lockout?



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

I am looking at upgrading my Suntour XCR fork to a Rockshox Reba. I can get the one I want without the remote lockout whereas the Poplock remote is currently unavailable and about $150 (NZD) more expensive. I thought the remote lockout would be great to have but just wondering how much value others place in it? Just upgrading to a far superior fork is probably good enough.


----------



## Wyrd (Feb 28, 2013)

I like my remote But i like crap on my bars... Poplock, kronolog, shifters,Breaks, Bell.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I have a Talus so I adjust the lenght on the fly....down at the start of climbs up at the start of decents...

It is not a remote switch I don't feel the need for a remote switch...

I also adjust the RP23 i just reach down and do it...

No big deal..you so get better at it.

I would have thought you could add one aftermarket as well.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a full suspension 29er without (Reba Team) and a hard tail 29er with remote lockout (Reba) and it really does not make a huge difference in my experience. It is convenient to push and lock out my fork on climbs however I find the variable adjustment on the FS to be more useful for my purposes.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

No remote lockout for my X-fusion fork, but I don't mind--when I'm on the street or needing to mash up long, smooth climbs, I just reach down and flip the dial to lockout.

I'm sure the remote would be nice to have, but the convenience doesn't seem worth one hundred and fifty Kiwi bucks to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

My Niner rigid fork has a mind-controlled lockout. I always wish it it to be locked out and it always is.
Seriously, I have no problem controlling the lockout on my fs bike. For both the rear and front. I'd tolerate a remote on a pre-built bike but wouldn't spec it or want to pay for it. Weight, clutter, stuff that can go wrong IMHO.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

is is def not worth $150, lol. not even close. just get non remote version.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't really even like a lockout in the first place. Let alone putting extra crap on my handlebar to have one.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

I guess you guys are right. It's just more clutter on the handlebars and something else that can potentially break or get damaged when I inevitably crapout LOL.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> I am looking at upgrading my Suntour XCR fork to a Rockshox Reba. I can get the one I want without the remote lockout whereas the Poplock remote is currently unavailable and about $150 (NZD) more expensive. I thought the remote lockout would be great to have but just wondering how much value others place in it? Just upgrading to a far superior fork is probably good enough.


Assuming that is around $120 USD, definitely NOT worth it, IMO. For one thing, it is not that hard to reach down and turn the knob on the fork (though if you were a serious XC racer, that might matter). The other reason is that with the Motion Control, the settings I like the best (very light floodgate setting) ends up making the lockout rather ineffective, anyway.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

I dont see how hard it is to reach down and lock the fork / shock out. It's easily within reaching distance. I've never felt the need to change while in motion. In fact, I've rarely felt the need to change settings at all. I leave it in "trail" (XC) mode 99% of the time unless I'm on pavement and want better pedal strokes.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Lockouts are mostly pointless on a mtb imo, at least if you are actually riding on trails and not performing hill repeats on pavement. As to the remote, might be useful to the hardcore racer for a quick flip on the fly...coming out of a hard fast corner where he expects to stand and sprint or attack a hill...for me, it's just crap on the bars I don't need or want. But, like I said, I have so little use for a lockout that I completely removed my floodgate internals (makes the lockout work) on my Lyrik.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> Lockouts are mostly pointless on a mtb imo, at least if you are actually riding on trails and not performing hill repeats on pavement. As to the remote, might be useful to the hardcore racer for a quick flip on the fly...coming out of a hard fast corner where he expects to stand and sprint or attack a hill...for me, it's just crap on the bars I don't need or want. But, like I said, I have so little use for a lockout that I completely removed my floodgate internals (makes the lockout work) on my Lyrik.


What exactly did you remove? More importantly, what position did that leave the plate that covers the bottom of the Motion Control unit?

Or did you just remove the whole MoCo unit?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

It also requires a lot of TLC. My WC Reba remote works about half the time, it came with the fork. I would not spend $100+ to get it. 

That said I've never had any problems with 2 of the Magura Wotan remotes both work right out of the box 100% of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I control mine remotely. My fingers never leave my hands though.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

bob13bob said:


> is is def not worth $150, lol. not even close. just get non remote version.


+1 no way I would pay $150 for a lock out.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

My fork has a lockout and I pretty much never use it, any place I would use it is somewhere I will hopefully never be riding my MTB, gravel roads/paved roads for example.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

I've never had a fork with a lockout and at 250lbs its definately beneficial for me to lock it out to climb. never had a problem with reaching for it. The only possible value I could see is that when I get to the top of a climb and forget that I'm locked out and start descending. If i'm descending at speed I may be a bit gunshy to reach down for it but for the most part, I'm so happy to be able to reap the rewards of a tough climb that I almost never forget to unlock it


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you've never had a fork with a lockout, how do you know it would help?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If you've never had a fork with a lockout, how do you know it would help?


He meant to say, a remote lockout.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

jackbombay said:


> My fork has a lockout and I pretty much never use it, any place I would use it is somewhere I will hopefully never be riding my MTB, gravel roads/paved roads for example.


I can think of very few places to ride that don't have some section of dirt/paved road.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't like clutter or extra weight so I don't care for one. I didn't even like any of the remote lock out switches that i've used anyways. If i had a switch that was momentary that i can hit and hold for that quick burst of power output then that would be cool.

I don't even care to lockout my XCR on pavement much. If i do it's usually only halfway or just past. 

I like the speed lock or whatever on the Suntour XCR fork where I can adjust the lockout amount (compression resistance) in increments. Do most air forks have this?


...and if the remote lockout really does cost another 150 dollars.......lol then 'ef that!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

How often do you think you will use it and how much is that time worth? If you are racing for money and your finishes are typically close, slowing down or stopping to flip a switch could cost you a lot of money. I suspect this isn't the case though.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

wmac said:


> How often do you think you will use it and how much is that time worth? If you are racing for money and your finishes are typically close, slowing down or stopping to flip a switch could cost you a lot of money. I suspect this isn't the case though.


^^^this. 
I don't use the remote lock out just travel adjustment. I don't see the benefit of the lock out. It takes some practice keep your core engage and you won't overwhelm the suspension front or rear.

If you really have to use the lock out in the front, the dial on the fork is easy to reach plus you'd be lockin out on the climb at a slower pace anyway, just don't forget to unlock the fork or pay more penalty for it

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I don't really even like a lockout in the first place. Let alone putting extra crap on my handlebar to have one.


Yep. Had a remote and never touched it while riding so I took it off.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I don't really even like a lockout in the first place. Let alone putting extra crap on my handlebar to have one.


Same. I never use my lockout.


----------



## saidrick (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think I have ever used a locked out fork before. Set it and forget it for me.


----------



## Wyrd (Feb 28, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If you've never had a fork with a lockout, how do you know it would help?


Dude one newbie to another all i can say is if you think its cool, or you want it buy it man. and ride it if! you dont use it, or dont like it then don't buy one on the next bike. I own one and people laugh and say its not great but Hell I like it and that is all i care about,


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I just went and measured the distance from the top of my handlebar to the lockout on the top of my fork and it was ~10 inches. If you can reach down 10 inches, don't waste your money.

Of course, its your money...so do whatever you want with it.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If you've never had a fork with a lockout, how do you know it would help?





eatdrinkride said:


> He meant to say, a remote lockout.


Exactly, remote lockout. I am definately a newb in the MTB world and I think the sexy marketing definately tries to trick us in to thinking we need it. But then I did a little bit of research and found far more negatives about remote lockouts than positive, often times having to do with the ability to truly lock the fork out and how much adjustability you had when you unlocked it. through experience I've learned reaching down is quite easy on the fly.


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

huffster said:


> I just went and measured the distance from the top of my handlebar to the lockout on the top of my fork and it was ~10 inches. If you can reach down 10 inches, don't waste your money.
> 
> Of course, its your money...so do whatever you want with it.


To be fair I think the lockout we're talking about is for the rear shock, which is maybe 24 inches away.


----------



## Wyrd (Feb 28, 2013)

stencil said:


> To be fair I think the lockout we're talking about is for the rear shock, which is maybe 24 inches away.


 Umm read the first post lol... Or tech me how to put a fork on the back of a bike. lol


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Wyrd said:


> Umm read the first post lol... Or tech me how to put a fork on the back of a bike. lol


I can't reach that far!


----------



## Wyrd (Feb 28, 2013)

Good Rofl Hope you had a laugh to friend.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had occasion to ride one of the older Specialized FSR XCs with a lockout on the shock. The shock is positioned inside the main triangle, and I found that manipulating the lockout - Propedal, actually, so it had three positions - was not that big a deal. I kept forgetting which direction meant what, but don't imagine that would be a big deal if I owned the bike. Downtube shifters aren't beyond me, after all.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

kapusta said:


> What exactly did you remove? More importantly, what position did that leave the plate that covers the bottom of the Motion Control unit?
> 
> Or did you just remove the whole MoCo unit?


If the 'plate' you are referring to is the one the guy is pointing to in the pic then this is the floodgate poppet, and yes it gets removed. The Mission Control damper stays intact, I simply removed the floodgate poppet and a few other bits to let the oil flow with less restriction. It's a common mod for the pre d/h damper and rebound rod offerings. The mod gives the fork even better high speed chatter response...and I never used the FG so it's all good. Just fyi, my fork is a '07-'08 model year.

Here's a tutorial:
Technical Tuesday: RockShox Totem and Lyric Mission Control Damper Mod - Pinkbike


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok I think I may have misled the discussion with my OP. I was comparing the Reba RL with the Reba RLT and from reading the description I thought it sounded like the RLT included a remote lockout vs the RL but I'm really not sure. Maybe there are other tech differences between the RL & RLT which is the reason for the price difference? Anyway went back to buy the Reba RL but they had sold out so I just ordered the RLT. Does it have the remote lockout? Not 100% sure but I'll find out when it arrives and unpack the box. 

I don't really mind either way. Like others have said I hardly use the lockout now except on long stretches of gravel tracks or sealed roads and simply reaching down to switch the lockout is no problem at all. On the trail I just leave the fork open. Now I'm just looking forward to having a superior fork to the Suntour clunker currently on my bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Wyrd said:


> *Dude one newbie to another *all i can say is if you think its cool, or you want it buy it man. and ride it if! you dont use it, or dont like it then don't buy one on the next bike. *I own one and people laugh and say its not great but Hell I like it and that is all i care about*,


I found an alternative site (Merlin Cycles, UK) selling them cheaper than the original site I was browsing and they had sold out of the non remote forks so I thought what the hell. Get the fork with the remote. Arrived today, installed this afternoon and rode it tonight. I love the Reba vs the old fork and I like the Pushloc remote. Think it will be very handy for the type of riding I will be doing.

Thanks for all the opinions and advice. Helped me make an informed decision. :thumbsup:

Cheers 
Kiwi


----------

